
Where do you store your passwords? - g-garron
https://www.garron.blog/en/blog/your-passwords-online.html
======
xueyongg
LastPass has been serving me well. I understand their data was breached
before. yet I always wonder, what happens if a security-centric firm gets
hacked? Where else can we truly trust other than our own pen & paper at home?
Hehe, just my two cents worth. What are your thoughts? I know of alternatives:
1password

------
simonblack
mysql database on my private server. And you have to log into mysql using a
password to access it.

